# Our First Trip to Wisconsin...



## Miss Marty

*
We are staying at Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge *

Glacier Canyon Lodge is part of Wilderness Territory
and is located off - I-90/I-94 - Exit 89 on Route 12 
Hillman Rd, Wisconsin Dellls - Lake Delton, Wisconsin 

Will post information and updates
on the resort & surrounding area.

This is our first trip to Wisconsin!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Glacier Canyon Lodge*

*
Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier Canyon A212
Water Park and Conference Center, Wisconsin Dells* 

The newly expanded Glacier Canyon Lodge Conference Center is open
and connected via an enclosed skywalk to The Glacier Canyon Lodge

glaciercanyonlodge .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Canyon Creek Riding Stables - Lake Delton Wisconsin*

*
What a beautiful sight to see when you are 
at Glacier Canyon Resort - Beautiful Horses *

Canyon Creek Riding Stables is just across the parking lot from
Wilderness Territory - Wyndham - Glacier Canyon Lodge Resort

Take a step back in time and enjoy the old west on horseback, 
200 ft. tunnel that leads deeper into the wilderness, breathtaking 
waterfall, several species of wild flowers, and a free petting zoo

Check online or at the visitor center for $3.00 off (each) coupons.


----------



## summervaca

I will keep my fingers crossed that you get good weather!  It's supposed to be 80 degrees  or so the next two days (although I'm in Minneapolis), and then yucky and 50 for a few days after that.  It's a gorgeous area.

We spent Christmas there this year and I spent Christmas eve in the wave pool with my kids laughing my head off.  What a change of pace that was 

My daughter and I also spent some time in the pottery studio.  I'm no good at art, but even MY work looked good after it was put though the fire and glaze process!

Have Fun!!

Editing to say that I just remembered sending you that map.  Hope it was helpful.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Debbie*

summervaca 

Thanks Again for mailing me the 
Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge 
Resort map. It was very helpful.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Our First Trip to Wisconsin*

April 2009

It took us three full days of driving to get here but it was worth it. 
We spent the first night in Ohio across the river from Wheeling WV
& the second night at Courtyard by Marriott in Champaign, Indiana 
We arrived here at Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge Friday, April 10.

We were originally assigned a unit (7141) in the West Wing 
Just 2 doors from the the skywalk to the waterpark & across 
from the model unit.  But it was so busy and noisy we moved
on Easter Sunday to the East Wing near the Main Lobby Area.

We meet up with a Tug member & his family from Chicago Illinois
who invited us up for breakfast and coffee one morning last week.
During our visit, I got to see and sign the Tug Banner! 

April 10-17 was Spring Break and Easter Week here in Wisconsin
and the resort was very crowded.  Lots of families and groups...

We went to the first annual Wisconsin Dells Riverfest April 18.


----------



## Miss Marty

*We love Madison Wisconsin*

April 22, 2009

Today we took a day trip to Middleton, Madison and Monona, Wisconsin.
We seen the University, the Capital Building & Olbrich Botanical Gardens.

Downtown Madison Wis. is located on an isthmus (a narrow strip of land)
connecting two larger land areas between Lake Mendota & Lake Monona. 

Madison is the capital of the state of Wisconsin and the county seat of 
Dane County.  It is also home to the University of Wisconsin – Madison.

The city of Madison is named for James Madison, the 4th President of 
the US and some streets are named for signers of the US Constitution.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Baraboo Wisconsin*

*
Baraboo Wisconsin*

*Attractions* 

Al Ringling Theatre 
Circus World Museum 

The Ringling Brothers Circus was founded in 1884 in Baraboo, WI

*Historic Downtown *


*Fast Food *

Dairy Queen
KFC
McDonalds
Subway
Taco Bell

*Drug Store *

Walgreens 

*Gas Station *

Shell

*Shopping (Route 12)*

IGA Grocery Store
Menards Hardware Chain 
Sears Grand formerly K-Mart
Walmart Supercenter


----------



## Miss Marty

*Our first visit to Devils Lake State Park Wisconsin*

*
April 24, 2009 -  Friday - Plentiful Sunshine *
*Lite Winds - Temps in high 70`s to low 80s!*

First Stop - DL SP Ranger Station - North Shore Visitor Center
Seen various snakes, a stuffed bear, stuffed deer head (Tiny) 
Looked at a wall of (seasonal before & after) photos of the state park.
It appears that DL state park was hard hit last spring when the rain hit 
Plus they had 100 inches of snow during the 2007-2008 winter season.

Drove around the lake area and took a few pictures. DL is a beautiful park.
  Would love to return during the summer months and/or fall foliage season. 

Federal passes as well as Wisconsin state park admission stickers are honored. There are two beaches totaling 3,300 feet in length, each with a bath house. There is a boat launch at each end of the lake.  Camping is available. (fee)

The park is a unit of the Ice Age National Scientific Reserve. 

Prehistoric Indians once inhabited the park and constructed a number 
of effigy mounds in the shape of birds and animals. In more recent times, 
Ho-Chunk (Winnebago) Indians had a summer fishing village along the 
north shore of Devil's Lake and a winter camp on the southeast shore.

Devil's Lake State Park, established in 1911, is one of Wisconsin's oldest state parks and was one of the first four areas landscape architect John Nolen recommended tobe set aside when he began planning the state park system in 1909.


dnr.state.wi.us
/org/land/parks/
specific/devilslake/


Stopped to look at a historical Marker and statue commemorating the CCC
(Civilian Conservation Corps) Camp at Devil's Lake State Park in Wisconsin.

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM1ZFJ


----------



## Miss Marty

*Lake Delton Local Weather from The Weather Channel*

*
Special Weather Statement for Sauk County, WI

Issued by The National Weather Service*
Milwaukee/Sullivan, WI 
7:04 pm CDT, Sun., Apr. 26, 2009

AT 700 PM CDT... 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A LINE 
OF STRONG THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM 33 MILES NORTHEAST 
OF WISCONSIN DELLS TO 41 MILES SOUTHWEST OF DARLINGTON... 
MOVING NORTHEAST AT AROUND 15 MPH. 

FUNNEL CLOUDS... PENNY SIZE HAIL... BRIEF HEAVY DOWNPOURS... 
ARE POSSIBLE WITH THESE STORMS. 

A STORM ON THE SOUTHERN END OF THIS LINE... CURRENTLY OVER CENTRAL GRANT COUNTY... HAS A HISTORY OF PRODUCING TORNADOES. THIS STORM WILL APPROACH NORTHWEST LAFAYETTE COUNTY AND SOUTHWEST IOWA COUNTY BETWEEN 720 AND 740 PM CDT. 

* THE LINE OF THUNDERSTORMS WILL BE NEAR... *WISCONSIN DELLS* 
BY 710 PM CDT... LAKE DELTON BY 715 PM CDT... WESTFIELD BY 720 PM CDT... SPRING GREEN BY 725 PM CDT... WISCONSIN DELLS AIRPORT BY 730 PM CDT... WEST BARABOO BY 735 PM CDT... GOVERNOR DODGE STATE PARK AND MINERAL POINT AIRPORT BY 740 PM CDT... 


STAY TUNED FOR ANY WARNINGS THAT MAY BE ISSUED FOR THESE STORMS. 
SEEK SHELTER IN A STURDY STRUCTURE UNTIL THESE STORMS HAVE PASSED.


*Tornado Watch for Sauk County, WI
until 12 am CDT, Mon., Apr. 27, 2009*

Issued by The National Weather Service
Milwaukee/Sullivan, WI 
5:06 pm CDT, Sun., Apr. 26, 2009

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED TORNADO WATCH 194 
IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT CDT TONIGHT FOR THE FOLLOWING AREAS 

IN WISCONSIN THIS WATCH INCLUDES 5 COUNTIES 

IN SOUTH CENTRAL WISCONSIN 

DANE - GREEN - IOWA - LAFAYETTE - *SAUK* 

THIS INCLUDES THE CITIES OF, *BARABOO*, BRODHEAD,
DARLINGTON... DODGEVILLE... MADISON AND MONROE. 

We appear to be safe and are staying indoors here at.. 
The Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge Resort in Wisconisin
.


----------



## Willowbrook

Here's a list of links to the things we've enjoyed.

http://sites.google.com/site/iluvcmv/things-to-do


----------



## Miss Marty

*April Showers brings May Flowers*

*
Monday*

After a couple of days of rain, 
the grass is turning green and a few trees and flowers are starting to bloom.

We decided to take a ride - To Chula Vista Resort - Wisconsin Dells, Wis.  

From Broadway we took the River Road to the circle left to Chula Vista.  We parked by the main entrance to the Indoor Water Park and went in. 

Lost Rios is an Awesome new 80,000 square foot  Multi-Level, Multi-Slide, Multi-Massive Indoor Water Park with a Mayan Temple Theme complete with water slides and lazy river. 

We walked across the property via the underground tunnel  which is a must see and then continued to the hotel lobby stopping to look in the shops where I purchased 
a few CV postcards.  The Market Buffet was not open for lunch but the restaurant looked very appealing with an adjoining bar and several tv`s.

We also took a stroll along the beautiful River walk, that stretches the entire length of the resort and seen one of the outdoor pools complete with hot tub and outdoor fireplace.  

Chula Vista Golf Course is now deep green thanks to the spring rains.
Chula Vista Resort is very relaxing and is truly a place for all seasons.

Directions:
Access from Interstate I-90/I-94: Take exit 87 off the Interstate.
Go all the way through the downtown area. Turn left onto Hwy 13N. 
continue for approximately 3 miles. Turn left on Chula Vista Parkway 
which will lead you right to Chula Vista Resort.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Aunt Jenny`s Store*

Aunt Jenny`s in The Wisconsin Dells is a must see... with
Yummy Fudge and the best selections of Dells’ souvenirs!

Located on the northeast corner of the intersection of 
Highways 12, 13, 16 and 23 behind the Country Kitchen
and next to Pirate's Cove Mini Golf... near Broadway...


----------



## Miss Marty

*Our Favorite Wisconsin Dells Resorts and Waterparks*

*
Wisconsin Dells Resorts and Waterparks*

*Wilderness Territory* Resort and Waterpark - Hotel & Golf Resort 
Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge (timeshare) is located on WT property  
and offers free shuttle service to and from the waterpark & restaurants.
Three separate indoor water parks spread the fun out at the Wilderness
The see-through roof allows you to get a tan while you ride the waves.
Several outdoor pools - cute Dino theme pool - located below our patio.
Maintenance has been cleaning & working on this pool the past few days.

*Chula Vista* Resort and Waterpark - Mayan Temple themed resort 
hotel, private condos - lovely underground walkway - a really nice place 
The resort is nestled into the woods & along the beautiful Wisconsin River.

*Kalahari Resort* & Waterpark  African themed resort  Indoor Ferris Wheel
This resort also offers beautiful huge Free Standing Four + Bedroom Houses. Was able to see inside one of the units. Cost $2,000 night. Very Impressive! 

*Great Wolf* Lodge and Waterpark - Northwoods themed resort 
Don't miss the Great Clock Tower shows, occurring daily in the hotel lobby.

*Mount Olympus *Resort - Water and Theme Park - Wisconsin Dells Parkway
With onsite Hotel and a Blue Green Timeshare Resort next to theme park.
The outdoor theme park has six roller coasters, including one that plunges underground!

Wisconsin Dells Wisconsin is a great family destination 
It reminds us of the good old days - 1950-60-70-80`s
with its family style motels and non chain restaurants!


----------



## rapmarks

we are back and my husband has lots of pictures of Devil's Lake with summer and fall foliage, also all kinds of pictures of the views fromt he boat rides, ducks, etc.  If only we could get the computer going - but that iwll be a separate post.  I am at the Kilbourn Public Library right now.  How long are yous taying?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wisconsin Dells was founded as Kilbourn City in 1857 by Byron Kilbourn.*

Kilbourn Public Library -  620 Elm Street  Wisconsin Dells, WI 53965 
Serving Wisconsin Dells and Lake Delton Area Phone 608-254-2146

Computer Terminals: Currently has 14 Internet ready terminals for use.    Computer use is limited to 30 minutes per day, per person during busy season, one hour per day, per person during the remainder of the year.  
Yes, *WiFi* is available for our laptop-toting patrons


----------



## Miss Marty

*Glacier Canyon Resort: 608-253-8800*

We have been here since April 10
and will be checking out May 1st!


----------



## Timeshare Von

WOW you'll see and do more there than I/we have . . . and we live here!  Sounds like you're having a grand time.  Are you getting down to Milwaukee at all?  Harley Museum as well as other museums in the city are "must see" so hopefully you'll make it this way before Friday . . . or on your way out of town.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Big Sky Drive In Theatre Wisconsin Dells...*

*
April 28, 2009

Big Sky *

Went for a ride and stopped at the Big Sky Drive-In Theatre 
along Rt 16 just east of Wisconsin Dells to take some photos.

Now days, you can listen to the movie in your vehicle via your 
FM radio. (The exterior of the snack bar is painted light purple)

Big Sky is a twin screen drive-in that offers 2 full-sized 
outdoor screens showing double feature first run movies. 

Opening night is this coming - Friday night -  May 1st!

Wish we were still here to catch a movie or two and enjoy some popcorn..


----------



## Miss Marty

*Dinner out in the Dells...*

After hearing so much about the House of Embers 
we decided to treat ourselves to a nice meal at...

*(Wally`s) House of Embers Grille* 
on Wisconsin Dells Parkway

We arrived around 5 PM on Tues evening

Since it was an off season weekday the restaurant only had 8 people 
(including us) Two other couples dined in the light colored Veranda Room 
and another couple dined across the room from us in the Tiffany Room.

We ordered from their Bistro Fare menu 

Bill had their famous ribs and BBQ chicken with mashed potatoes &
a green veggie and I had the roasted BBQ-chicken with potatoes

We later learn that our meals did not come with a soup or salad 
(salad cost $3.50 extra) nor did they come with fresh homemade 
baked bread & butter (additional cost)

Our food tasted good but was not anything really special 
We did not order dessert or cocktails/drinks from the bar.

The staff was not friendly & we were very disappointed in our
first dining experience at The House of Embers Wisconsin Dells  

Too our surprise
Located on the wall in the mens bathroom is a mirror
(shadow box - what not style) from the early 1950s
Bill`s mother had the exact same mirror and we still
have it hanging in our home - nearly 60 years later.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wisconsin Dells History*

*
Snider Fountain - Erected in 1898 
Greek goddess of youth statue  *

The statue was originally located at the intersection of Broadway 
and Superior Streets. Later it was moved in front of the city's old 
library building at 429 Broadway, and then outside the present 
Kilbourn Library, 620 Elm St., Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin in 1996.

The fountain was intended to provide drinking water to people, 
horses and dogs. Its plaque reads: Like a cup of cold water to 
fevered lips is a cheerful, unselfish life in this busy world. To two 
such lives, which found happiness in kindness to every living creature. 

Now black, the statue was once painted green and white and 
before that it was brown and white. This memorial is a tribute.


----------



## rapmarks

I am on a computer int he registration building at Christmas Mountain.

Tried calling you yesterday, but your mail box will not take messages.

Have you gone to House on the Rock?

My daughter may be in labor!!!!!! First baby and our first grandchild.


----------



## Miss Marty

*rapmarks*

We just missed you at the library yesterday..

The staff slipped a note under our door letting us know that you called.
I called you back several times between 8 and 9 but your line was busy.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Glacier Canyon Lodge - Two Bedroom - 2 Bath - Full Kitchen*

*
Kitchen *

Light Brown Kitchen Cabinets - Fully Equipped...
Medium Brown Counter Tops - Tan color tile floor
Breakfast Counter with three wooden bar stools

GE® 18.0 Cu. Ft. Top-Freezer Refrigerator with Ice Maker
GE® Four Burner Electric Stove with a Full Size Oven
GE® Spacemaker Microwave with Glass (Turntable) Plate 
GE® Dishwasher - Stainless Steel Double Sink - Disposal

Nice non stick frying pan for making pancakes & bacon..
Everything in (our) kitchen was clean and worked great.


----------



## Miss Marty

*rapmarks*

Enjoyed talking with you by telephone today
Hope to get the opportunity to meet you one day


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge at Wilderness Territory*

From the moment you enter - you will love the decor of 
Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge at Wilderness Territory

The main lobby area is divided into several sections
A cozy sitting area with sofa & chairs by a fireplace
are located to the left - the middle section has a 
staircase down to the lower level - there is another 
sittingarea is to the right side - plus an open area
were you can eat or drink and watch tv.. 
Restrooms are available.. just off the lobby too..

I called this area my family room 
I have sat out at my favorite table to read the paper
and watch the flat screen television on the wall.  It is
usually cooler in this area because it is so open.

I especially like the cute black bear in the box

There is a store that sells just about everything from
coffee to soda, food and snacks and stuffed animals..

Took a photo of Wilderness Territory`s *Monty Moose*
and our Famous timeshare traveler Little Lucky the long 
eared bunny rabbit on the shelf of the Mercantile store. 

This was *Little Lucky* & his friends 
first visit to Wisconsin (Dells) too!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Moosejaw Pizza and Dells Brewing - Route 12  - Lake Delton Wisconsin*

*
Apr 29, 2009  Wednesday Evening 
We went out to eat at Moosejaw`s *

Bill and I shared the following along with the best french fries in the area.

Moosejaw Black Angus Burger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  $9.99 
1/2 pound Black Angus burger with cheese (extra) atop a soft
Kaiser roll with a side of onion, lettuce and tomato and pickles

Pulled BBQ Pork Sandwich . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  $9.99 
Smoked & shredded pork in a tangy northern BBQ sauce atop a Kaiser roll.

We both had sodas

We sat at a booth in the main dining area on the first floor 
Afterward our meal - we went downstairs to look around the 
Rathskellar, Arcade, Bar, Meeting Room, Pool Hall & Restroom.

MOOSEJAW, with their 15 barrel "copper-clad" brewhouse, serves 10 
different styles of hand-crafted microbrews. They have the capacity 
to brew 500-1000 gallons of beer per day. Brewmaster Jamie Martin 
is feverishly working on seasonal flavors as well. These brews can be 
enjoyed at any of the three bars located within the brewpub.

We learned that the log/wood used to build the restaurant is 
from the owners land and that Buffalo Phils is a sister property.

Buffalo Phil`s Grille and Kunkleheads Indoor Amusement Park 
is a must see (Located on Rt 12 near The Great Wolf Lodge)
We really liked the Cowboy & Indian posters/photos on the walls.

.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Had a great time in Wisconsin!*

*
May 1st, 2009*

*We really enjoyed our first trip to the state of Wisconsin *

Would like to thank everyone at Wilderness - Wyndham 
Glacier Canyon Lodge - Resort  in Wisconsin Dells, WIS
for making our 3 week timeshare stay very enjoyable. 

Special Thanks to the entire Wyndham Staff and especially to:
Monica & Michelle -  Front Desk, Lucky & Steve - Maintenance
Chief at the Concierge Desk. (Wyndham for the Free Fudge)

Here is a list of places we went to

*Our Favorite Place:  

Ho Chunk Casino - Baraboo WIS  *
Penny Slots - Keno - Free Parking
Complimentary Shuttle Bus Service


McDonalds - 3 Dells Locations - 1 Baraboo - be sure 
to visit the McDonald's of Fort Dells in Wisconsin Dells

Subs and Ice Cream
Subway  The Walmart 
Subway  on Route 12 
Dairy Queen - Portage WI

Favorite Restaurants 
Buffalo Phil`s and Moosejaws 

Favorite -  Grocery Store - In Town 
Zinke`s Village Market - Bakery/Deli
Be sure to pick up a coupon/card @ The Wisconsinc Dells Visitor Center
for a Free 12 Pack of 12 oz can Pepsi with a separate $25. purchase

Gas - 2 - Shell Stations 
Average price $2.00 gal

Walgreens Drug Stores
Wisconsin Dells, Baraboo 
Mauston and Reedsburg 

Walgreens in downtown Madison Wis
has a great selection of postcards.

Note: 
There are no Bank of America Banks or 
BOA ATMs in Wisconsin Dells Wisconsin.

*Had a great time in Wisconsin.*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wisconsin Dells to Milwaukee*

*
Left Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge on Friday*

Wisconsin Dells - Lake Delton - Milwaukee WI
Via WI US 12 -  Southeast along I-90/I-94 to 
Exit 138A merged onto I-94 toward Milwaukee
Its just over 100 miles & about a 2 hour drive.

Stopped by Discovery World at Pier Wisconsin to take photos 
of us on their grounds and promenade along Lake Michigan..

Didn`t have much time to spend as we were just passing by
Would like to go back to Milwaukee someday to see and tour

*Discovery World* is a 120,000-square foot facility that includes 
interactive science, technology and freshwater exhibits, learning labs, 
theaters, television and audio studios, and fresh and saltwater aquariums.

*The S/V Denis Sullivan*  - Wisconsin's flagship - Is a 137-foot 
replica of a 19th century three-masted Great Lakes schooner.


----------



## Walt

*Check out the Fest In Summer!*



Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Left Wyndham Glacier Canyon Lodge on Friday*
> 
> Wisconsin Dells - Lake Delton - Milwaukee WI
> Via WI US 12 -  Southeast along I-90/I-94 to
> Exit 138A merged onto I-94 toward Milwaukee
> Its just over 100 miles & about a 2 hour drive.
> 
> Didn`t have much time to spend as we were just passing by
> Would like to go back to Milwaukee someday to see and tour



Milwaukee has a great line up of Fest.  Summer is always a good time to see Milwaukee with the Fest and also to see a Brewers game.

Walt  

http://www.milwaukeescottishfest.com/

http://www.polishfest.org/

http://www.festaitaliana.com/

http://www.irishfest.com/

http://www.germanfest.com/

http://www.summerfest.com/flash/#

http://milwaukee.brewers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=mil

http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/Content/Pages/HD_Museum/visit_the_museum.jsp?locale=en_US


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wisconsin*

*
Wisconsin State Symbols *


State Coat of Arms: 
Finalized in 1881, the Coat of Arms contains symbols that represent
 the diversity, wealth and abundance of resources in Wisconsin. 

State Motto: "Forward" 

State Flag: Last altered in 1979 - the state flag is 
Royal Blue with White Letters (state coat of arms)

State Song: "On Wisconsin!" 

State Flower: Wood Violet (Viola papilionacea)
State Bird: Robin (Turdus migratorius)

State Tree: Sugar Maple (Acer saccharum)
State Fish: Muskellunge (Esox masquinongy Mitchell) 

State Animal: Badger (Taxidea taxus)
State Wildlife Animal: White-tailed Deer (Odocoileus virginianus)
State Domesticated Animal: Dairy Cow (Bos taurus) 

State Mineral: Galena (Lead sulphide)
State Rock: Red Granite

State Symbol of Peace: Mourning Dove 
(Zenaidura macroura corolinensis linnaus) 

State Insect: Honeybee (Apis mellifera)
State Soil: Antigo Silt Loam (Typic glossoboralf) 

State Fossil: Trilobite (Calymene celebra)
State Dog: American Water Spaniel

State Beverage: Milk 
State Grain: Corn (Zea mays)

State Dance: Polka 

*For additional information on Wisconsin State Symbols *

http://www.wisconsin.gov/state/core/wisconsin_state_symbols.html


----------



## Miss Marty

*Our First Trip to Wisconsin*

*Our First Trip to Wisconsin started 
April 8 and lasted until May 3, 2009*

Westbound: We drove the southern route with lots of open space 
Spent a night at Hampton Inn near Wheeling West Virginia in Ohio
and another night at Courtyard by Marriott in Champaign, Illinois 

Eastbound:  We drove the northern route with heavy (city) traffic.
Spent the night at Hampton Inn just minutes from Toledo, Ohio 

We were able to use our EZ Pass in Illinois and Indiania
but had to pickup a Ohio Toll Ticket & paid it with cash.

We drove 2,925 miles total in our Mineral Gray Mustang 
Shell Gas (average price was just over $2. gallon) $300.


----------



## Miss Marty

*For Additional Information on Wisconsin Dells Wisconsin*

*
Go to   Dells .com *

http://www.dells.com/files/images/2009PriceList.pdf


----------



## Miss Marty

*Rhapsody Resort Wisconsin Dells   www.rcdells.com*

During our stay back in April 
We visited a beautiful t/s...

Rhapsody on Lake Delton is a luxury resort on the shores of beautiful 
Lake Delton in the heart of Wisconsin Dells.  Just a few blocks from 
the World Famous WD "Strip" and all the excitement of  "The Dells". 

We previewed a unit in the main building overlooking the lake 
Accoss the street were units that offered "two car garages".

This luxury resort is mainly for adults, couples, and seniors.  
The project director (Rich) and staff have done a great job.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wisconsin State Fair  1.800.884.FAIR*

The 2009 Wisconsin State Fair, presented by U.S. Cellular
will take place August 6 through Sunday, August 16, 2009.


----------



## rapmarks

Marty Giggard said:


> During our stay back in April
> We visited a beautiful t/s...
> 
> Rhapsody on Lake Delton is a luxury resort on the shores of beautiful
> Lake Delton in the heart of Wisconsin Dells. Just a few blocks from
> the World Famous WD "Strip" and all the excitement of "The Dells".
> 
> We previewed a unit in the main building overlooking the lake
> Accoss the street were units that offered "two car garages".
> 
> This luxury resort is mainly for adults, couples, and seniors.
> The project director (Rich) and staff have done a great job.


 
They had an auction in june and sold off about 46 of the Rhapsody units, including both penthouses.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Marty Giggard said:


> The 2009 Wisconsin State Fair, presented by U.S. Cellular
> will take place August 6 through Sunday, August 16, 2009.



Cream puffs all around!


----------



## Greg G

*Moosejaw Pizza Delivery Van*

Was going back through our 2004 trip pictures and found this one

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/WisconsinDells#5365395844684684194


----------



## Miss Marty

*Free Wisconsin Highway Map and Travel Guide*

*
Order your free Wisconsin highway map now!*

Wisconsin Department of Tourism  1.800.432.8747

http://www.travelwisconsin.com/


----------

